# Albuquerque Tunderbirds



## TwinTowers (Aug 27, 2005)

I live in Albuquerque and I will most likey attend some more T-Bird games, I have attended one already. We have Michael Cooper as our coach and some of our main players are Chuck Hayes, Yuta Tabuse, as just some of them. Well that's it for now, anybody going to go to D-League games?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TwinTowers said:


> I live in Albuquerque and I will most likey attend some more T-Bird games, I have attended one already. We have Michael Cooper as our coach and some of our main players are Chuck Hayes, Yuta Tabuse, as just some of them. Well that's it for now, anybody going to go to D-League games?



I'd like to go to one, such as the Florida Flame, but they are going to need to get a bigger named guy for me to make the 4 hour trek to see them.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll be at the majority of the games for the Fort Worth Flyers.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Since I am in Asheville, I can't follow the team moved to Tulsa unless I do the cybercasts. Not likely I can got to Fayettenam for the MLK Classic.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yuta tabuse i have seen from the box-scores has been sparingly used off the bench, shouldnt he be the starter with decent minutes because i believe he could easily be on an NBA roster


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> yuta tabuse i have seen from the box-scores has been sparingly used off the bench, shouldnt he be the starter with decent minutes because i believe he could easily be on an NBA roster


If he could easily be on an NBA roster, wouldn't he not be in the NBADL right now? Everything I heard has indicated that Tabuse hasn't looked good at all, not even in training camp.


----------

